# HD tuning question



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a question on HD over the air signals. I was in a local electronics store the other day and they showed me a few of the local stations now broadcasting over the air in HD. The local stations I read were like on channel 24 or 36., but when they tune the channel it was just like channel 4 was 4-1, or 4-2. What is that about and what does the HD channel like 36 mean if they don't use it??


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

36 is the actual digital channel they use which cooresponds to an allocated frequency. Since the signal is digital other data can also go along with the tv signal. In the case of most channels they include a channel that cooresponds to there analog channel that most people are familiar with. The data includes information of mapping the channel to 4-1 or 4-2


----------

